# Free iPod to DVD software?



## benanderson (Jul 12, 2007)

Title says it all...

doesn't have to be one software package... can be a few, one to rip, the other to convert... etc

So any decent software out there for free?


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

Which way round are you going for? The post subject implies you're looking to get MP4 videos on to DVD, but the mention of ripping makes it sound like the other way round.

If it's the second one, then I use Videora iPod Converter to get most anything into MP4... ripping the video file from the DVD itself is a little more problematic if you're looking for free software, and the only decent one I found was Magic DVD Ripper (the trial version allows only a few runs). If anyone has any better suggestions than that I'd welcome them as well.


----------



## tesfox (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not clear either, but I'm siding with DavidN, the best program out ther for DVD to anything is Handbrake  Hands down.  It's open source, works on windows, osx and linux, and can convert for ipod, appletv, even just straight divx, really any format you want.

http://handbrake.m0k.org/


----------



## benanderson (Jul 13, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Which way round are you going for? The post subject implies you're looking to get MP4 videos on to DVD, but the mention of ripping makes it sound like the other way round.
> 
> If it's the second one, then I use Videora iPod Converter to get most anything into MP4... ripping the video file from the DVD itself is a little more problematic if you're looking for free software, and the only decent one I found was Magic DVD Ripper (the trial version allows only a few runs). If anyone has any better suggestions than that I'd welcome them as well.



Oh sorry... I wasn't thinking...

I meant how to rip a DVD and then put it onto my iPod

But okay, I'll look at magic DVD ripper.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 13, 2007)

tesfox said:
			
		

> I'm not clear either, but I'm siding with DavidN, the best program out ther for DVD to anything is Handbrake  Hands down.  It's open source, works on windows, osx and linux, and can convert for ipod, appletv, even just straight divx, really any format you want.
> 
> http://handbrake.m0k.org/



That sounds awesome! I'll take a look at it when I can ^.=.^

Thanks, and sorry for the confusing title...


----------



## DavidN (Jul 13, 2007)

Handbrake looks fantastic, actually - thanks in turn for that, tesfox!


----------



## tesfox (Jul 14, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Handbrake looks fantastic, actually - thanks in turn for that, tesfox!



Any time! It's such a great app it helps to spread thew word!


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 14, 2007)

I tend to use XviD4PSP. It supports transcoding for pretty much everything besides just for the PSP. Besides.. the PSP and iPod support the same formats just different resolutions and no DRM.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2007)

I use this to rip and this to encode. When using the MPEG Streamclip converter you need either the Quicktime MPEG-2 componenet ($20) or use the Quicktime alternative with extras (free)(further instructions on this are found on the download page).

For the decrypter check the settings to default to ifo mode (so only the movie and not extras/menus are ripped) and turn off file splitting in the ifo tab. When you put in a dvd the main movie will be selected and you just need to put in a destination and press decrypt. Decrypting doesn't take very long.

For MPEG Streamclip open the video and export to mp4. There will be a button for iPod video (both standard video and widescreen). I usually check deinterlace and lower the audio to 128kbps, but you don't have to. If you want to get more into this program there is an included guide (you can make batch exports and all sorts of stuff). Encoding will take a while depending on your computer.

Feel free to ask me for help if you have any problems


----------

